# qmail, smtp and tls problems

## laden

hi boys! I have installed qmail reading http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/qmail-howto.xml . But I don't be able to use tls with smtp. If I launch 

openssl s_client -starttls smtp -crlf -connect localhost:25

It says:

CONNECTED(00000003) 

21497:error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure:s23_clnt.c:473: 

Can You help me please?

----------

## stereochrome

hi,

i've had the same problem, i found the following solution:

(quote from: http://www.shupp.org/toaster/ )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NOTE: If you get an error like this:
> 
> 20656:error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure:s23_clnt.c:473:
> ...

 

qmail-smtpd with tls is working now!  :Smile: 

----------

